# Sunapee 1-23-16



## xwhaler (Jan 24, 2016)

Headed to Sunapee for the AM...easy 1 hr ride for me.
I typically avoid Sunapee at all costs between XMas and Early March in the wknds as it likely sits only behind Loon in skier visits in NH.
But I had a SkiNH voucher to burn and they had most of the mtn open so I gave it a shot.

Driving in I thought I would regret my decision.  Sent me way down in Lot 2 almost to #3. This was at 8:40.  First time I've ever not parked in Lot 1.

Lodge was swamped and inside ticket line was 25+ ppl deep....outside was 15.   Booted up and went to North Peak and down to SunBowl.  Ski on all AM for singles at SunBowl. Built to about a 10 chair wait by about 11:30.   Worked the mtn SunBowl first.  Having that HSQ there really helps big time. Not only can you fast lap that pod but it takes pressure off the main HSQ.

Wall to wall coverage. Not much ice or thin spots.  They clearly blow a lot of snow and while the terrain is nothing crazy they run a solid operation.   Quite cold up there...some wind and no sun all AM made wind chills in single digits and light was pretty flat at times.

Did some main quad laps. Found a glade that was open and skied decent given the limited natural.  Sampled the bumps on Flying Goose.  Limited ice albeit irregular shaped until they get skied in more.

Final run I ran some gates on their Nastar course...they weren't asking for $ and I wanted to see how the Blizzard Magnums would work on course.   Very happy with these...very stable hard pack/beer league race ski.

Enjoyed my day....big race going on which explained all the cars but trail layout spread ppl out nicely. Sunapee does a nice job with what they have to work with.   Ragged can steal market share eventually but they need to take a page out of Sunapees snowmaking playbook.

Only Beck Brook and Cataract Glade were open... I didn't do Cataract....Sunapee looks to have some fairly decent woods when snow is good....bet its pretty fun on a midweek powder day.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 24, 2016)

More Pics


----------



## Bassil (Jan 30, 2016)

Shred!!


----------



## hammer (Feb 1, 2016)

We were at Sunapee Sunday the 31st, had a few discount tickets to burn and we wanted to get out before the rain/freeze this week.  Great conditions given the season's weather, became almost springlike as the day went on.  Left early mainly because of the crowds.

Did head into Beck Brook glades once, not difficult at all but there were too many exposed logs and rocks for my liking.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 1, 2016)

Looks decent. One of my best friends Andrew runs the Waffle Hut there. Say hello from Josh if you see him. Take some turns with him, if you can snowboard 70 mph.


----------



## The Sneak (Feb 2, 2016)

Was there Saturday, basically at first chair. First 2 hrs were good if firm (lsgr / frz grnr over boilerplate) but then it turned into a monstrously crowded shit show.

We said F this at 2 and bailed. Still fun but man I am sick of flat light and such fast n firm conditions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 2, 2016)

The Sneak said:


> ......man am I sick of flat light and fast n firm conditions.



I here ya bro!


----------



## powhunter (Feb 4, 2016)

https://vimeo.com/154209863

Savemeasammy slamming ice bumps Monday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

